# A Chatroom



## IPokeSmot (Dec 3, 2006)

a chatroom would rock.


----------



## crickitmd (Dec 3, 2006)

yea ive said the same thing before. and they said that it wouldnt be good for RIU cuase peeps would only ask Q's in chatroom and not let every learn from the post


----------



## IPokeSmot (Dec 3, 2006)

ok. so a chatroom with an ignore button 

nice avatar btw


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 3, 2006)

YO ROLLITUP... MAKE LOVE AND MAKE CHAT ROOMS....

IPOKESMOT is reason 1,456 why we need a chat room

iloveyou

IPOKESMOT.... a chat room is coming soon to a rollitup near you!


----------



## IPokeSmot (Dec 3, 2006)

you guys are too great. 
thats hot


----------



## IPokeSmot (Dec 3, 2006)

just outta curiousity, what are the other 1,455?


----------



## crickitmd (Dec 3, 2006)

umm i think he's talkin bout how many folks we got on riu


----------



## IPokeSmot (Dec 3, 2006)

o. hmm. thats a nice number


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 3, 2006)

Reason #1

We can have more intimate conversations with one another. Establish community and cyber-friendships.


----------



## Blowback (Dec 3, 2006)

This place gets better and better every day....chat room rocks


----------



## mogie (Dec 3, 2006)

And have cyber smoke outs.


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Dec 3, 2006)

dude, smoke-outs hell yeah.


----------



## MightyBuddha (Dec 3, 2006)

AllMeatNoPotato said:


> dude, smoke-outs hell yeah.



I like the idea. And any conversation worthy of keeping could be posted into the forum.


----------



## roor23 (Jan 10, 2007)

a chatroom and cyber smoke outs. hells yes. Dont we already have a chat room on here? Widow maker better smoke me out on some of that dank cyberBud


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 11, 2007)

yes.. we just need a link on the HOME page so that more people will enter the chat room..

love


----------



## warmboe (Jan 13, 2007)

I wanna chat and have cyber smoke-outs!


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 1, 2007)

and SEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
oh...no? bad idea u say???

ya im bored. some one msg me on yahoo. GirlonTop5x5. say something perverted.


----------



## Biggietalls (Feb 1, 2007)

maijuanacity.com has a chat room where you can have a webcams set up so that you can cyber smoke with other members atleast it did when I was a member


----------



## potroast (Feb 1, 2007)

There's a link on EVERY page in Rollitup to the Chatroom. Look up at the top under Quick Links -- click on FlashChat.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 2, 2007)

maybe i suck, but its not under my quicklinks.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 2, 2007)

ah nevermind. it suddenly appeared. *blushes*


----------

